# oops. tank got a bit hot



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

No losses yet but I turned up the heater by accident this am and it is now 86. I have Electric Blue balloon rams and they seem to be a bit stresed. Hiding and dark in colour. I have turned down the heater and added an airstone to get O2 levels up. Any other suggestions?

Rick


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

rickwaines said:


> No losses yet but I turned up the heater by accident this am and it is now 86. I have Electric Blue balloon rams and they seem to be a bit stresed. Hiding and dark in colour. I have turned down the heater and added an airstone to get O2 levels up. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Rick


Turn the lights off if you can....


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Immus21 said:


> Turn the lights off if you can....


of course, lights. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

maybe a smallish water change with colder water or you can add some ice cubes.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Danw said:


> maybe a smallish water change with colder water or you can add some ice cubes.


I thought about these options but was afraid of too much of a swing the other way. It might be a good idea, though I am down to 85 now and the tank was used to being round 82 so perhaps at this point patience might be required.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

I have had this happen to me too, I did a small 10% water change, but instead f cold water I used water that was slightly below room temp... that way it wasn't too big a temp swing


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You're lucky it wasn't a shrimp tank. Same thing happened to me 2 years ago to mine due to the heat wave and wiped out my whole tank.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

effox said:


> You're lucky it wasn't a shrimp tank. Same thing happened to me 2 years ago to mine due to the heat wave and wiped out my whole tank.


:'( this is so sad, but I can relate, lost some really nice colorful baby platys... I was cleaning the tank and the lid rubbed up on the heater dial... and the darn thing doesn't have a temp reading on it...


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

No worries about the heat many keep their tanks up in that range anyhow.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

sarcastickitten said:


> :'( this is so sad, but I can relate, lost some really nice colorful baby platys... I was cleaning the tank and the lid rubbed up on the heater dial... and the darn thing doesn't have a temp reading on it...


That sucks. I didn't even have a heater, I just meant the environmental heat raised the 10g tank to unbearable temps and then I put the air conditioning on, only worsening the situation. They baked, then radically cool down. Not a smart move. $300 in shrimp down the drain, literally.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

well, I am back within reasonable temp, given what they had become accustomed to. No loss yet but one of the EBBR's looks a little unhappy and, talk about bad timing, I had just brought home some rummy nose and some sterbai. Needless to say they have had a bumpy acclimation but seems like they will make it as well. I think I will keep the aerator going throughout the night though. Thanks for the help and always sad to hear of big losses. the money is one thing but they are our little buddies and so when they croak, it's sad.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

effox said:


> That sucks. I didn't even have a heater, I just meant the environmental heat raised the 10g tank to unbearable temps and then I put the air conditioning on, only worsening the situation. They baked, then radically cool down. Not a smart move. $300 in shrimp down the drain, literally.


Ouch.... damn that's rough... I guess that's what happens in this lovely weather we're having now...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah I was more pissed about them dying then the financials, I had a good paying job back then, it didn't matter to me. Most people don't understand how much personality a shrimp can have, they're ACTUALLY entertaining to watch!!

Glad to hear about no loses, *fingers crossed*


----------

